# How Much TV Do You Watch?



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

In an average week, how much do you sit and watch tv?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Never.. I am always here. 

About 10 - 12 hours a week.

Scott


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

I use to watch alot more TV, but now with work and getting out and socializing with Friends and all, I don't watch much nowadays.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I watch about 3-5 hours of television a day so it would be about 21-35 hours a week. Its not hard to get to watching a lot of television, an hour or two in the morning, same in the afternoon, same in the evening, and you have quite a few hours. I usually watch television while I am online and always have it on while I am home just like the internet.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I watch about five hours a day. The quality of the programming I am watching now is much better than before I had DBS and a PVR. I don't watch as many sitcoms and fluff. I watch a lot of History Channel, NGC, etc.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont watch tv much any more, I either online or watching DVDs. Just got done watching Sleepy Hallow again.

edit- Oh yeah I forgot to answer the question, I watch about 4 hours a day. Basically 2 hours of Threes Company and 2 hours of Fox News/Bloomberg/WPIX News and once in a while some South Park, and NYPD Blue a few times a week. I would say 30-35 hours a week, depending whats on and not including DVDs.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

How much time do I spend doing nothing but watching TV a day? About 2 hours a day. So that's about 14 hours a week

How much time do I have a TV on while doing something else (like typing and reading messages in DBSTalk, working, etc)? A staggering amount of time a day. I'd say 12 hours a day. I guess I do with TV what some do with a radio. Mental wallpaper.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Two hours a day, mostly after the kids are asleep.
If I "watch" tv with the kids, it is usually a dvd or
vhs movie I've already seen 37 times.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Ditto what Pete said. All though I now have the capability of watching much more than ever before (DVD, 6000, 501) I find it hard with a 6 yr old to do much more (or even WANT to do more) than 2 hrs a day.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Depends. I spend more time in front of a PC instead of a TV though.


----------



## kmccoach (Jul 6, 2002)

I watch about 4 hours a day. Between FoxNews, Seinfeld, Raymond, I log about 2.5 of those hours. Gotta love the Sein

Keith


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Its funny most of us spend more time on line talking about DBS then watching it


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I watch about one hour of TV on an average day. I used to watch alot more but now I have a job and a car so I have less time to spend in front of the TV. I'm usually on the computer alot more than watching TV.

When I'm watching TV it's usually after 10PM because that's when all my favorite shows come on (South Park, Jackass, Crank Yankers).


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Its funny most of us spend more time on line talking about DBS then watching it  *


True that!


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I watch Good Day Oregon and the Koin 6 news at noon every weekday. A movie or show on Showtime and the occasional tv show, plus some of Larry King on CNN, CBS evening news and The News Hour on PBS. Very little on weekends.

Probably 20 or so hours a week.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

2-3 hrs most evenings. I want to feel that I'm at least getting my money's worth. Of course, some of that is OTA I get for free anyway.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

OMG. Sports takes up most of the time. AAA All-Star backhaul on one TV now and the ESPY's backhaul on another. Was watching Big Brother on another TV earlier. Sports takes up most of the viewing habits. Shows I still watch are the ones I've watched for years. Friends, Frasier, Cops, AMW & I guess NYPD Blue are the regular ones. I've seen all of the Survivor, Big Brother, Fear Factor, Dog Eat Dog (Brooke's cute ) reality shows. Whatever game shows make it to primetime, Howard on E! at 8, Letterman and the Tonight Show at 8:35. Sports takes up priority and on all 9 TV's and then the shows get put on whatever TV when the game(s) are over. Usually west coast feeds.

Timeframe: 

Today Show from 4 to 6am, but mostly 5-6am. Regis and Kelly for about 20 minutes at 6am. That takes up the weekday mornings. Backhauls, sports, backhauls and sports takes up the nighttime hours. Wednesday's right now are my relaxation night as ESPN has exclusivity on baseball, so I can relax on that night. 

College Saturday's: College backhauls start around 7 to 7:30am (if not CBS Digital), but mostly around 8-8:10am if FSN, Jefferson Pilot or ESPN + feeds. Hawaii games start at 9:00pm on either T5 or T7 Ku (backhauls come up from K5-the home team around 8:22-8:25pm). College sports during the season takes from 8am to say midnight. 16 hours. 

NBC Golf. Their backhauls show up 2 hours before they hit the air. That's usually 5 hours in a day or so. Can never get enough of Johnny Miller. He knows golf. 

MLB backhauls are mostly on c-band and mixed with the EI games then that happens whenever throughout the day/night. 

NFL regular season games particularly on Sunday's take over the MLB games from 10am to 1pm in September's and then MLB games come on around 1:00 on the smaller TV's. 

NFL pre-season games are mostly backhauls - so those are usually on 1-3 TV's (particulary Rams games). FSN2, KCBS and/or the network NFL pre-season games if on Friday nights or Saturday's take up the other TV's. Come August and September, you can weed out the Tigers, Royals, Brewers games from EI as those teams won't make the playoffs. Might be simpler this year and weed out all MLB if there is a lockout in August?  After the weeding, that leaves more room for the NFL pre-season games. 

Sports backhauls from curling, PWBA Bowling, Mascot home run derby, anything where the mics are opened during the commercial breaks take up the rest of the time during the day especially now on Saturday's since FOX has MLB exclusivity. 

Whenever I'm home, it's sports mostly. History Channel, A&E, PBS-Antique Roadshow, HGTV (don't tell my friends) and maybe a Cheers rerun on Nick are my other choices to fill in the home gaps. ESPY's just finished now. ESPY 2002 on the color bars as the feed is about to be signed off. Goodbye! Goodbye for now. I know I left stuff out, but sports rules this apartment.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Do you think that the internet has taken place of the TV for most of people's entertainment or a lot of it?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Do you think that the internet has taken place of the TV for most of people's entertainment or a lot of it? *


Oh you betcha! I used to plop down and watch 5-7 hours of TV a day before the computer took over as my primary source of entertainment 12 years ago!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Since getting XM radio for my home, my tv watching has diminished considerably.


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I watch 3-4 hours per day, usually news shows. After a day at the office, I want to have at least some understanding of what's going on in the world. I spend about an hour a day on the Internet.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve says... _"I dont watch tv much any more...I would say 30-35 hours a week"_

:lol: :rolling: :lol:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Do you think that the internet has taken place of the TV for most of people's entertainment or a lot of it? *


Definately. If I have free time, my first choice is to go on the computer unless something I really want to watch is on TV.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

I probably watch 5 hours a day ... weekends much more. Also have the television on while reading etc.... especially with sporting events on!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

After reading my post I did realize 30-35 is a lot, kinda, but its a lot less then it used to be  And look at it this way, nearly 1/2 of my tv viewing consists of Threes Company


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

1 of 3 or 4 hours that you are awake is not bad which would be about 30-35 hours a week, an hour in the morning, two in the afternoon, two in the evening would get you that, or 1 1/2 hours morning, afternoon, then evening. 

With their being PVR's do you think people watch more tv now because they can actually skip the commercials and watch what they want when they want with more convenience making tv have a comeback against the computer? 

Do you think tv is less watched bc of a PVR because when you skip ahead of the commercials there is less time involved in watching a tv show or just allow for more shows to be watched as a result?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For me, I spend less time watching TV becauase I'm here and on 7 or 8 various other boards (which iall related to tv in some way) on the net.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*DBSTalk* - "For Folks Who Don't Watch Much TV, But Like To Talk About It"

*SexTalk.Com* - "A Place For Folks Who..."

Well, you get the idea.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Do you think that the internet has taken place of the TV for most of people's entertainment or a lot of it? *


Heck Yeah! Back in the 70's I started my HIFI days with a very nice Marantz receiver and a pair of Bose 901's (no puking please, they DID sound incredible) and I used to sit around listening to records all day long while reading a magazine or book.

Now my record player is boxed up (need a cartridge-$350) and my CD's are gathering dust and I pay $67/month to Dish to watch 2 hrs/day. I pay $11/month for unlimited 56k dialup service and I spend about 2 hrs or more/day on the internet, so what's wrong with this picture? I need to either watch more TV or drop my Dish programming down to a more economical level.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think with as much new technology that has come around there is a lot more to do now than there used to be bring people away from the house and while they are home keeping them occupied a bit more.


----------

